# How Long is the Wait for an SA ID



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi All,

I applied for my SA ID last month after receiving my Permanent Residency Permit earlier this year. At the HA office I applied I was told it take 2 months to get the ID. I am dubious, has anyone had experience at how long it is taking for those with PR rather than normal citizens?

Thanks Oz.


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Oz. I and hubby applied for an ID immediately after we got our PR three months ago in June. I received the reference number sms last month (after two months) and hubby is yet to receive the sms. I have been phoning home affairs since I got the reference number and all they quote is the time it has been received at the head office and that I can call every 2-3 weeks to check on the status.

Hubby was told to go to the HA office where he applied to check what happened to his application. 

So it seems it may take us 6-12 months to sort this ID out. Good luck with yours. any updates?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Most SA citizens I have spoken to recently have received ID books (not the cards yet) within less than a month.

It can take longer with people who have just received PR.


----------



## IndianinSA (Apr 15, 2013)

*ID received*

Just putting the response I posted on the other thread about ID
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...iving-south-africa/159791-non-citizen-id.html


I collected my ID yesterday from the Pretoria regional office. So the timeline of events are

ID application - Early May 2013
SMS received with reference number - Late August 2013
SMS received telling its ready - Early November 2013
Collection - 13 November 2013

The sad part is that my wife applied for her ID along with mine. She never received SMS and now they have no clue what happened to her application. She was asked to wait for two more weeks and then if nothing happens, apply again!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Do you have the application receipt for your wife's application?

You can apply through the High Court for the real reason your application is "lost". Usually within two months you will either have the reason and your permit or at worst an apology.


----------

